# DIK weeks deposited



## TAG (Mar 28, 2013)

Our DIK weeks came through in mid- to upper teens.  I'm satisfied.


----------



## gloria (Apr 16, 2013)

*how long?.....*



TAG said:


> Our DIK weeks came through in mid- to upper teens.  I'm satisfied.



how long did it take from the time your credit card was charged, to when your week was deposited? It's been at least 3 weeks so far for me, and I'm EAGER to have my week deposited......

thanks for your help......

gloria .


----------



## custcarcen (Apr 17, 2013)

gloria said:


> how long did it take from the time your credit card was charged, to when your week was deposited? It's been at least 3 weeks so far for me, and I'm EAGER to have my week deposited......
> 
> thanks for your help......
> 
> gloria .



Keep nagging them by e-mail. Be polite but just keep reminding them that this is your second request, third request, etc.


----------



## pagosajim (Apr 18, 2013)

Once I was able to successfully make payment by credit card (it took them a month to actually submit the transaction within the 24 hour period when the security block on the CC was removed), it was about a week before my deposit showed up, and then with one reminder message to help things along.

I get the distinct impression they aren't in any hurry to make things happen there.  Here I am, BEGGING them to pay my annual fees and they didn't seem to care enough to ensure it would happen in a timely way.  Go figure.

BTW, I requested a deposit as late in the year as possible for use in the Wyndham PIC program.  This year, as was the case in the past, I got a week 48 with a TPI of 17.  I believe all weeks later than 48 are reserved for non-float ownership.


----------



## Betsy K (May 17, 2013)

Would you please send me the name/email address of your contact at Dikhololo. I own 3 weeks there and DIK missed my RCI account number by one digit and my weeks never got deposited. I lost ALL my South Africa contacts when my email program crashed and was told by Microsoft that they don't support that program any more and could not retrieve any of my saved emails or folders. So I have no idea who to contact now. 

PLEASE HELP. THANKS.


----------



## pagosajim (May 17, 2013)

Betsy K said:


> Would you please send me the name/email address of your contact at Dikhololo. I own 3 weeks there and DIK missed my RCI account number by one digit and my weeks never got deposited. I lost ALL my South Africa contacts when my email program crashed and was told by Microsoft that they don't support that program any more and could not retrieve any of my saved emails or folders. So I have no idea who to contact now.
> 
> PLEASE HELP. THANKS.



Here's what I've got:

Chris Mokoena - fin@dikhololo.co.za - to pay annual levies
Lizelle Voges - mlizelle@dikhololo.co.za - spacebank RCI deposits (2013)


----------



## silentg (Dec 11, 2013)

Why does it take Dikhololo so long to deposit weeks with RCI every year it is the same thing, nag nag, nag until they finally do deposit, in the meantime places I see that I want to trade into disappear...frustrating!


----------



## tonigirl3 (Jan 19, 2014)

*how do you transfer your timeshare share to someone else - Dikhololo -*

How do you transfer your dikhololo timeshares to a friend or relative without going through the ridiculous fees I see online. I know there has to be a simple process. Have received no answer from Dikhololo about this yet and may never  receive the info.


----------

